# decent rabbit forum?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

looking for a good rabbit forum any sugestions?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

All the ones i used to use are now virtually non exsistant as not used much now. Depends what you want from a forum. If you want to be part of the fluffy bunny brigade then there are plenty of these about, if it's breeding & showing then there are a few of these about, there's also ones for rabbit jumping, anti breeding/showing etc... Have you tried Google?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

mainly breeders/ exhibiters.......... yeah been on google for 30 mins and most are pretty empty...........:bash:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been looking as well but all I came across was agressive forums and facebook pages ,enough to put you off unless you see through to the fact that they are nobodies trying to be somebodies.If you find one that has reasonable people on or that doesn't lean to pet keeping I'd be interested as well.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you`ll struggle to find one thats not full of newbies trying to be experts, the tree hugging brigade or aggressive keyboard warriors.

the people who can actually help/advise you dont tend to populate internet forums

:lol2:


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

You wont find one lol

The reasons above are the reasons that I (and many others) will avoid like the plague.
Some people on them are just nasty unless you do what they say and nothing else, and you are the devil if you show and breed.

Not many people who show rabbits go on forums anymore.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I could do with some idea of timing litters for shows ,I know with mice but not rabbits.Do people time litters for shows or do they breed whenever?Is fur and feather essential?How long before a show do entries close.Is it acceptable to show a rabbit you didn't breed or frowned on?Hope you don't mind me posting on your thread,giant snail.I can already see I've made a mistake providing large accomodation.My docile rabbits have developed attitude.Not that it matters especially for these ones but any for showing will have to have a smaller space me thinks.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

this i can possibly help you with......

you can only show rabbits with rings ( or tats if they`re imports )
the ring must be registered in your name with the brc
so you can show others rabbits as long as you`ve changed to registration into your name with a `transfer card`
and when you enter the rabbit you state that its a `non-breeder` for the duplicate classes.

re timing- depends what type of show.
most local shows have `under 5 months` classes and adult classes.
older more developed rabbits tend to do better in the under 5 month, so you want one thats well grown.
the two age winners then compete against each other for the challenge certificate.

the more specialist shows will occasionally also have under 14 weeks classes too, and for these you do have to get the callender out.....and add the 31 day gestation period to the 13/14 weeks to mate them at the right time!

most breeders breed whenever and keep a few of each colour and take the one thats fittest and in the best coat to the show.

show entries closing dates vary, they`re usually the wednesday or thursday before the show.
entries are by phone, except for the bigger shows ( london, bradford etc ) when entries are by post only and close earlier.

you dont have to have fur and feather, you can get the show dates and secretary info from the brc website, but the judges reports are printed in there and if you get really into showing its kinda useful.

big cages are for pet rabbits.
show ones dont do well in them......they revert back to feral wild things.
have you considered putting removable dividers in there to make each one into two suitable for growing juvies on in?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

a brilliant help,thank you.The removable dividers sounds like a plan.I only have to look at them out of the corner of my eye and they thump their feet,they weren't like that when they got here.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i have found putting them in runs sends them feral :lol2: so now thy just get put in a 4x2 hutch and get on with it and they cant get away from you so they never get like that well this is how iv learned.

i have a few rabbits in runs which i just leave to get on with it and pick them up every other/ every 3 days to check them over rather then every day like the others. :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve got avondale breeding blocks, they have dividers that slide out, so you can section them off into 2ft x 2ft cages for little/dwarf ones or open them out to 4x2 or 6x2 for does with big litters/larger rabbits.

big cages do make buns nervous, they are designed to sit in a dark hole in the ground till dusk and come out to eat then though.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I find there is no rhyme or reason as to what will work with rabbits.

100% sure my grouping of two females and one neutered male should not work, but after a number of rabbits passing away it was what I was left with and they are all very very happy together in a 4x2 with a ramp down to a 4x4 run.

Although I go up to them twice a day and check what they need, open the run doors, they all hop out nibble the grass whilst I sort the Guineas and the Ferrets and then I shake the food bag and they all run back in for a handful of scattered nuggets.

It seems to work for us.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The unhomed rabbits we had at the sanctuary got put in the bottom of our bird aviaries, a bonded pair in each. The biggest aviary is about 30ft x 18ft and the rabbits come running when you go in, nothing wild or evil about them:whistling2: We have the most problems with the newly neutered ones as they spend a week in a treatment pen beofre going back outside, they are so guardy and evil when they are contained.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Of course if planning to show/breed the rabbits would not be able to be neutered and would have to live on there own.
They also do better in smaller hutches. But thats the difference with pet rabbits and show rabbits


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

rabbits without their veg get disqualified :lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol2:ha ha,I was just alarmed thinking I've been specifically told not to give these veg before the penny dropped.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

what ARE you like :lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve got avondale breeding blocks, they have dividers that slide out, so you can section them off into 2ft x 2ft cages for little/dwarf ones or open them out to 4x2 or 6x2 for does with big litters/larger rabbits.
> 
> big cages do make buns nervous, they are designed to sit in a dark hole in the ground till dusk and come out to eat then though.


:censor: I can't believe how small that is :devil: my rabbits would just give up too if thats all the space i gave them



Hammyhogbun said:


> Of course if planning to show/breed the rabbits would not be able to be neutered and would have to live on there own.
> They also do better in smaller hutches. But thats the difference with pet rabbits and show rabbits


A show rabbit knows its for showing then and plays up in a large cage, just like a pet rabbit knows its a pet and is fine with lots of space???



giant snail said:


> i have found putting them in runs sends them feral :lol2: so now thy just get put in a 4x2 hutch and get on with it and they cant get away from you so they never get like that well this is how iv learned.
> 
> i have a few rabbits in runs which i just leave to get on with it and pick them up every other/ every 3 days to check them over rather then every day like the others. :whistling2:


Yer thats called learned helplessness. They might be trying to say they don't wan't to go back in the tiny box thanks

Now i know why the breeder/shower i bought a 6ft hutch from laughed at me when i said it was for dwarf lops (hers were in 3ft boxes). They hated that hutch anyway so i moved them to a two teir with a run for a bit more space. I do feel a bit bad about my comments here but i personally don't think that is an accecptable way to keep rabbits regardless of why they are kept, they are the same species


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How can a rabbit run and binky in a tiny hutch?? Maybe they are so miserable they dont feel they want to 
We dont rehome many rabbits from the sanctuary as we are very strict on hutch size etc, no way will we rehome them from a 12ft x 4ft pen to be locked up in a small hutch. I would rather not rehome them than let them spend their lives out in a small prison.

I am confused as to why a show rabbit should be treated any different to a pet one, they dont treat show dogs and cats any differently to pet ones!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> How can a rabbit run and binky in a tiny hutch?? Maybe they are so miserable they dont feel they want to
> We dont rehome many rabbits from the sanctuary as we are very strict on hutch size etc, no way will we rehome them from a 12ft x 4ft pen to be locked up in a small hutch. I would rather not rehome them than let them spend their lives out in a small prison.
> 
> I am confused as to why a show rabbit should be treated any different to a pet one, they dont treat show dogs and cats any differently to pet ones!


My guess is they don't. Sadly animals know when they are helpless  
I would love to be enlightened on the show/pet theory too.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

it all depends what a rabbit it used to if they have been bred in hutches thats what they are use to.
i learnt the hard way 400.00 vet bill for letting my belgian hare out for a run :devil: she broke her leg!!!! she is now in a 3x2 hutch for 4-6 months to make sure it recovers properly and she certainly wont be allowed out ever agian for a run. only an upgrade to a 2x6 hutch once her leg is healed.

if rabbits where not happy they would not look healthy and there for not do well on the show tables im guessing............??????


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

it will be interesting if things stay civil.I have no real rabbit experience and only have the 3.I'm not going to show the does so the fact that they are flighty won't be an issue.I will show the buck though but only for a short space of time in his life,I don't have a variety with a long show career.I'm never going to have many and I have split my empty shed down the middle into 2 runs to grow complete litters on.Young does in one side ,bucks in the other and plan to grow them on like that(future plans,I haven't got any yet).Once decided on which I am keeping I am going to split those individuals into smaller hutches for the purpose of one to one handling.The handling side will be unavoidable as they will need to be tractable.That's my plans to date but anything can be tweaked/altered since I only have 3 adults at the moment.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

please try and play nicely.

pet keeping and exhibiting and two entirely different things.

2x2 is perfectly acceptable for a young dwarf rabbit.
its not like they`re in there 24/7!
( i have runs too  )
law says bun must be able to stand on its hind legs, and bink 3 paces minimum which they can, and have access to a run.

a pure dwarf bred to show standard is a tiny thing, they are small and compact buns, arnt your overfed, inbred monstrosities from a byb.

they are very small, these babies are 6 and 9 weeks in the pictures, so you can work out how tiny mom is.
  

you`re totally missing the point of `breeder block` hutches.
they`re deeper than your petshop ones ( 24" instead or 15" )
and they have removable dividers so the cage size can be upgraded as the baby bunny grows and needs more room.

i`m hardly suggesting that you put a british giant in one!

i appologise for having friendly, happy and handleable rabbits?

shell195/samauri - yes the majority of show/breeding cats and dogs are kept differently than pet ones.
doubt many people keep their mog in one of these. 
i pity the ones that have to give birth in one and raise their kittens there rather than underfoot in the house. but that just my opinion :whistling2:


sarahc - you will probly find that by 10 weeks your babies will start to get snotty with each other and the dominance boinking will start, particularly in the males and they could damage themselves and be ruined for exhibition.
you might find its better to grow them on caged in pairs and pop them in the runs for excercise periods, lots of show breeders do that. 
you`ll work out whats best for your breed by trial and error.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

This always happens, the pet people jump on the show people. And that is the best example for backing up what everyone said about staying away from rabbit forums  lol


It is in a showing persons best intrest to keep a rabbit fit and healthy. in the best condition they can otherwise they would just go to shows and just get disqualified. I have seen it happen, someone came to a show with a white rabbit with brown feet from being let to run around in the garden, yes thats fine for a pet but not a show rabbit.

When a rabbit buzzes at you excited to see you, you must be doing an awful job of looking after them right lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

what am i doing wrong then?

all my bunnies and piggies run to the front to greet me, and the noise from the piggers is deafening.

:lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I've never heard the word bink,learnt something new.Today I have bought a breeder block.4ft x 2ft units,8 of so that will be my minimum spaces.The ones I have now are in 5 x2 ft two story one each for the three I have and I have my shed converted to runs.That will be my set up and I'm intending to stay small scale,thanks for all the input and thanks giant snail for allowing me to 'use ' your thread.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> please try and play nicely.
> 
> pet keeping and exhibiting and two entirely different things.
> 
> ...


 
I used to breed and show Siamese and kept them the same way as I do my pet cats(house cats) which is how the breeders of my Sphynx kept theirs. My friend breeds German Shepherds and used to show (did very well in the ring), they are her pets first and foremost and they too are kept no different than I keep my dogs(just trained to pull and stand correctly). I really dont understand how being a breeder who shows means that the animals have to be kept differently. They are still the same animals, just better bred so surely they need to do the same things that pets do!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> please try and play nicely.
> 
> pet keeping and exhibiting and two entirely different things.
> 
> ...


My show dogs are kept no differently to my pet dogs. They are all exercised the same, fed the same, all live in the house with us, etc. My fellow dog-showing friends treat their dogs the same as their pet dogs. My friend used to show Oriental & Siamese cats, & they were kept as house cats. Yes, some exhibitors do keep their dogs in kennels, & their cats in runs outside, but that is not my method, or the method of many exhibitors that I know.

IMO, the main reason that rabbit exhibitors house their charges in smaller units is to gain maximum stock levels in as little space as possible. I don't see why the rabbits couldn't be housed in slightly larger housing & maintain their tameness if handled often.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess that's why some exhibitors keep their dogs and cats in runs/kennels though to.Maximum amount for minimum space.I don't know anything about cats but there's a limit of how many un neutered canines you can have living in a house before major issues errupt.Same thing.I couldn't do the dog or cat showing because of the worry and responsibility of homing the pups and kittens.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

piggly.............. dont you just love the squeeks from the guinea pigs....... we had new people move in next door and my pigs are up the garden at the moment they came round asking what the hell i had next door making so much noise at 6 am :lol2: but then i get the odd rabbit person who is ....scared of the guinea pig noise??? its quite funny to see them freaked out but not sure why


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Just back from a horrible walk with the dogs,went to far in the snow,four out of five dogs cut their feet in the struggle through the deep snow but gave this some more thought during the walk.So zooman I think it would be fair to say that you are a pet keeper doing a bit of showing and breeding .At the other end of the scale will be 100 % exhibitors with the space and finance for kennels,proffessional handlers,foriegn travel etc.There will be many scenarios inbetween.So called backyard breeders interested in money only,small scale exhibitors/hobby breeders who have the love and passion and might have a bit of success but will be held back by lack of space and money and of course people who can say 'all my dogs/cats live in the house as family' but the reality is it's got out of hand and they are segregated in rooms or cages because it's just not feasible to have so many entire dogs and cats living together.I've known a few of these.In that particular case,the professionally kenneled animals would be getting the better deal.I had a dabble with dog showing but I soon discovered it's not for me,I can't move on from being 100% pet keeper.Therefore I couldn't bare to part with puppies whether they were show standard or not so kept them all which just can't work.I recognised that and stopped.With mice though I find I can be 100% exhibitor and I think that I will be the same with rabbits although only in a moderate way,I don't want lots.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve visited a few of those breeders too.

dog exhibitors with them stacked up in high rise skykennels and only let out for feeding and toilet breaks.
byb`s with the same set up, a litter in every cage

and cat ones where theres either 1) cats piled high on every surface cause its "not fair to put them outside" and you cant breathe cause the airs so thick with ming. and 15 queens and kittens getting mated constantly by two entire spraying studs running loose and the running eye infections etc......
or 2) cats in small challets 24/7 to give birth and rear their kitttens outside with the only human contact they get is someone shoving food in once a day and clean out once a week.

i dont think its acceptable for dogs and cats either, they form a bond with you and should be part of a family.
but i think sarahc`s hit the nail on the head, zooman, eileen etc are pet people who show as a hobby for the enjoyment of it ( and only have a litter when a pup/kitten is wanted to keep )
and a lot of hard nosed exhibitors and byb`s treat it as either a job or a money making scheme.

i`ve done a few dog shows in the past and it isnt for me either, i`m not ambitoius for the red cards and apparently my dog was "lazy cause you give him too much freedom and treat him as a pet, dont be stupid and crate him more, then he`ll be excited to be in the showring and will win more"
cheers, but i`ll stick with my third cards and my dog on my lap.

small furries are a bit different?
they`re in breeding blocks because they`re more adaptable space wise and easier to clean out - no wobbiling and falling over and less nooks and crannies for wild vermin.

love how the piggies know the difference between my footsteps and the rest of the familys - the shed only erupts in sweeks when its me incoming.
and them popcorning all over the place in excitement when they hay gets filled up is ace 

the pet rabbit market has pretty much dried up - so there`s not the outlet for the pet quality throw outs there once was.
so you either have to cull or only breed to keep your lines going 


guess knowing what you can and cant cope with is the key - and it not getting out of hand and becoming a hoarder with below par husbandry.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

you are so right 

People may not keep there animals how others think they should, It does not mean that they are doing the wrong thing or mistreating there animals. Untill there is an actually law on cage/hutch size then breeders will do what they in there opinion is right. as long as they are being looked after then i dont see why people have a problem.
I know many people including myself who have had the rspca to them because someone has reported them for mis-treating them (Ie they had smaller hutches and someone didnt like it). they look around and everything is fine.
the rspca lady came back two weeks later to buy one from me. and a few weeks after that she came back for a hamster lol

I would rather have one rabbit in a 4foot hutch than 2 rabbits in a 6ft hutch. Am i thick or is that only 3foot each anyway

Exhibitors havnt kept stock in smaller cages for nothing over the years. 
It all comes from keeping rabbits for eating anyway. But thats another debate lol

A few weeks ago on facebook there was photos and videos of someone who shows and who doesnt look after the animals. If the focus is on people like this then no wonder we are all tarred with the same brush.
But this person have basically been shunned from the fancy reported to the rspca ect, as it was just disgusting and no one was going to ignore it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sarahc said:


> Just back from a horrible walk with the dogs,went to far in the snow,four out of five dogs cut their feet in the struggle through the deep snow but gave this some more thought during the walk.So zooman I think it would be fair to say that you are a pet keeper doing a bit of showing and breeding .At the other end of the scale will be 100 % exhibitors with the space and finance for kennels,proffessional handlers,foriegn travel etc.There will be many scenarios inbetween.So called backyard breeders interested in money only,small scale exhibitors/hobby breeders who have the love and passion and might have a bit of success but will be held back by lack of space and money and of course people who can say 'all my dogs/cats live in the house as family' but the reality is it's got out of hand and they are segregated in rooms or cages because it's just not feasible to have so many entire dogs and cats living together.I've known a few of these.In that particular case,the professionally kenneled animals would be getting the better deal.I had a dabble with dog showing but I soon discovered it's not for me,I can't move on from being 100% pet keeper.Therefore I couldn't bare to part with puppies whether they were show standard or not so kept them all which just can't work.I recognised that and stopped.With mice though I find I can be 100% exhibitor and I think that I will be the same with rabbits although only in a moderate way,I don't want lots.


Your right Sarah, I am a pet keeper who shows & breeds as another aspect to that pet keeping. But to me, that is the way it should be done really, with dogs & cats at least. I would never become someone who had a spare room full of dog crates piled up on top of one another with dogs in each for most of the day. To me, that is dispicable.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Dogs are a bit different I suppose for most of us. The dog world is big enough to accomodate pet and very competitive exhibitors.I definately don't want to breed dogs,so knowing that,if I wanted a companion dog and also to show I would put my name down for a good show prospect from a top exhibitor.I might get lucky but I'd never be a contender for constant success over many decades.You'd have to breed to achieve that.You can't really buy the same way with small animals,most can't be shown for all that long and you've got to breed fairly frequently really.


----------



## Gaile & Ross (Jan 12, 2008)

many people only think of the horrible breeders like those on the tv...never the good breeders that have their rabbits health and welfare at heart!!! Yes 2ft x 2ft seems small but this is for a dwarf rabbit not a nz white!! I bet the hutches are very clean as dirty hutches can cause health problems! I don't breed, just rescue!!! But every body to their own ways...as long as the rabbit is fit and well then hey ho!!

My guinea pigs wheek every time they hear the back door! They are in the shed for the winter but have a huge 4ft x 4ft double decker hutch and 12ft x 14ft pen for the summer time!

Maybe you should start up your own Show rabbits forum!

these any good !!!
http://rabbitbreeders.top-site-list.com/
http://rabbitsonline.net/ this one was called rabbits only!!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not suggesting that the level of care your rabbits get is poor, they are obviously in good condition from your pics (very cute btw) and even without pics was suggesting that. 
I just don't feel that tiny hutches are fair for an animal that if given the opportunity will run round and binky (jump in the air, doing spins and kicking out their legs) to their hearts content.
My young dwarf lop was in a large dog crate for a few weeks when i got her and was introeing her to my other bun and she was going nuts in there, ripping up the newspaper, rearranging her furniture etc clearly very bored. Now she is very happy with her friend in their little room, coming out for exercise (she loves to run!) and is tame and comes up to me, certainly not feral.
I think the smaller hutches benefit the owner not the rabbit.

I was also going to suggest starting your own forum, but decided against the idea as i don't like the thought of encouraging more people to find those hutch sizes accectable.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

which part of they have access to excercise runs is it you didnt get?


:lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

giant snail said:


> it all depends what a rabbit it used to if they have been bred in hutches thats what they are use to.
> i learnt the hard way 400.00 vet bill for letting my belgian hare out for a run :devil: she broke her leg!!!! she is now in a 3x2 hutch for 4-6 months to make sure it recovers properly and she certainly wont be allowed out ever agian for a run. only an upgrade to a 2x6 hutch once her leg is healed.
> 
> if rabbits where not happy they would not look healthy and there for not do well on the show tables im guessing............??????


One example, i think piggly you are the only one who mentioned runs. My chinchilla who broke his leg (not while out running) at one point still comes out for a run. At the end of the day everyone keeps slightly differently and has different standards


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

belgian hares do snap easily, there not normal rabbit shape and greyhound style running they arnt designed for.

in a run when she couldnt get her speed up and the broken leg might notta happened?

my rescue californian bigbob is mahoosive and is the only one that has the freedom of the garden, the midgets get runs or let loose in the summerhouse


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

she wasnt even running when she did it all she did was jump in the air from standing,then she screamed and that was that.:bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

omg a binky did that? :gasp:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> omg a binky did that? :gasp:


yup indeed as she was pretty good and never ran like a hoolagan too much.
im sure i saw her even do it.

she was by the plant pot hoped 2 steps off lept ( not even high) and she fell a bit odd then made this awful noise and came back on 2 fronts 1 rear. so had to take her up vets:whistling2: im pretty sure its healed now but im going to give it another few weeks to make sure.
she hates me now too as i was giving oral pain meds down her twice a day and she didint like it too much:lol2: so she always sits at the back of her hutch when she see's me its sad as she was so tame.
im sure she will come round after a few months..... well hoping so.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

metacam must taste horrible.

i`ve seen a minilop break its back ( not mine thankfully ) she was hopping across the back lawn and kicked her back legs up and the snap was really loud, propper turned my stomach.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

do any of you use fly screen?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

sarahc said:


> do any of you use fly screen?



I have fly screen at the window in my shed (well it's that green Greenhouse shading stuff) & a curtain screen at the door :2thumb:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, i have the windows meshed against mice etc and net curtain over that to keep the myxi spreadding mozzies out.

if your propper paranoid about flies and mozzies get a konk machine


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

eeekk its back thats more terrible =(

i have a type of shade netting all over the building im in which has teeny holes which does prevent flies and insects getting in. but in the summer they still fly around i put up lots of fly sticky tape thingi's:lol2:
also i borrow these plants they have very sticky leaves and the fly's seem to be atracted to them i hang them all over the place.

thinking of getting one of the lights that zap them:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if you get a zppy thing dont get a small domestic one, they dont work you want a propper one like in the butchers.

they`re great, but but you need them on a time clock - otherwise frying moths will really upset your bunnies in the night.

i prefer a konk machine - sprays herbal flykiller like an airfreshner and is totally safe.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> if you get a zppy thing dont get a small domestic one, they dont work you want a propper one like in the butchers.
> 
> they`re great, but but you need them on a time clock - otherwise frying moths will really upset your bunnies in the night.
> 
> i prefer a konk machine - sprays herbal flykiller like an airfreshner and is totally safe.



yeah would of got one of the bigger ones used in cafe's and butchers as you say. hmm ill have a look at that...... there are also these bags full of green gel stuff with attracts the flys then they get stuck,wich i have seen also not sure how effective they are.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I have my breeder block now.Going to rewire the fronts tomorrow with 1/4 inch welded mesh and then fly screen each front.Only thing is I'll have to make a hole for the bottles which might defeat the object.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

we`ve been rewiring guinea pig cages with 6mm anti-mouse mesh.
must be mad it cooold outside


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I know,it's a labour of love with outside animals at the moment.Wish it would warm up.


----------



## Reptilian.Shadow (Jan 28, 2012)

giant snail said:


> looking for a good rabbit forum any sugestions?


Come and join us at Happy Hoppers Rabbit Forum


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

sarahc said:


> I have my breeder block now.Going to rewire the fronts tomorrow with 1/4 inch welded mesh and then fly screen each front.Only thing is I'll have to make a hole for the bottles which might defeat the object.


You could make a cradle for the bottles on the inside


----------

